# Regions at Carbondale



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I live really close by, so I might shoot it.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

shootist said:


> I live really close by, so I might shoot it.


Possibly.....but speaking to others there is a state ASA qualifier that date. So will be tough to pull shooters


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

As kevin said. That weekend is an IL ASA qualifier And probably the largest draw of all....I myself will probably attend the qualifier since illinois requires a minimum of 5 for SOY.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I think they (Regions) had problems last year bumping up against ASA qualifiers.

I wonder if they had done it right in the first place and did a mirror image of ASA maybe these Region shoots could have counted toward Federation qualifiers at the state level.

Oh well, no point in speculating on that.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

carlosii said:


> I think they (Regions) had problems last year bumping up against ASA qualifiers.
> 
> I wonder if they had done it right in the first place and did a mirror image of ASA maybe these Region shoots could have counted toward Federation qualifiers at the state level.
> 
> Oh well, no point in speculating on that.



Yes the indiana regions was on the same weekend as the same state qualifier im talking about now,last year. .. and i know the ASA qualifier has over 100 shooters.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol. Its like they don't want attendance. This is a great way to show how not to get an organization up and running. 
Maybe its just a tax right off for Dick???
Same stuff every year...btw I work in Carbondale, Pennsylvania probably try to have a shoot here next year they have jumped around so much its just funny now.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Lol. Its like they don't want attendance. This is a great way to show how not to get an organization up and running.
> Maybe its just a tax right off for Dick???
> Same stuff every year...btw I work in Carbondale, Pennsylvania probably try to have a shoot here next year they have jumped around so much its just funny now.


Hopefully they never have one in PA after the way they put it to warren pa.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Hopefully they never have one in PA after the way they put it to warren pa.


They can have one in my backyard and I won't go....seen my last dime. Lies and BS foundation of this org.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

3D Pinwheeler with the turnout they usually have your backyard should be big enough.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife and i will be there and Davenport. Never been to a Regions, figured we'd check it out.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I really liked going to their shoot. Wish they were still coming to NC.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BubbaDean1 said:


> 3D Pinwheeler with the turnout they usually have your backyard should be big enough.


...and you won't have to wait on other shooters on your range. LOL


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

The ASA qualifer is in the middle of the state in Decatur. ..... Regions is in the southern part.....possibly pulling from KY, IL, MO and IN. so it still has potential to be a decent shoot.


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

What is the cost for a membership? And do you have to have a membership to shoot? Anyone know


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

U can buy a temporary membership when u register on site


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

How was the shoot


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I heard its beautifully set up. And a nice place. Last i was told yesterday was 80ish shooters.

Edit: just counted 68/69 on results page.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I heard its beautifully set up. And a nice place. Last i was told yesterday was 80ish shooters.
> 
> Edit: just counted 68/69 on results page.


Was close to heading down.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Was close to heading down.


If my shoulder was healed up I would have been there.

Don't get many that close to us.


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was there. Touch of Nature was a great venue. Very tough ranges. We had a total of 70 shooters. The Modern Bowhunter class paid out well. $500 to the winner plus a 2 day guided white tail hunt on a 1000+ plus private ranch. 

Regions is trying. They are doing some things to be different than ASA. I think that is the right direction. For the record I shoot both.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

nele22 said:


> I was there. Touch of Nature was a great venue. Very tough ranges. We had a total of 70 shooters. The Modern Bowhunter class paid out well. $500 to the winner plus a 2 day guided white tail hunt on a 1000+ plus private ranch.
> 
> Regions is trying. They are doing some things to be different than ASA. I think that is the right direction. For the record I shoot both.


Did they combine the open classes? What's the format, by the day 2 scores I'd say it's known day 2, unknown day 1?


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I shoot pins so I'm not 100%.

I know that "Open" was all known.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Did they combine the open classes? What's the format, by the day 2 scores I'd say it's known day 2, unknown day 1?


You know first hand they just put you in whatever class they want hahaha


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> You know first hand they just put you in whatever class they want hahaha


Yeah.....you look like a stooge, judging targets then they throw you in k45 after the fact. 

Lol


----------

